# Barn Find Schwinn LaSalle



## sludgeguy (Oct 22, 2016)

I now have this 1950 LaSalle women's bike.

 

 Really like the nose piece on it and I put batteries in her, the horn works great!


 Is the paint too far gone for some TLC to bring it back?
And what's the LaSalle story. This is the only Schwinn in the group and I am painfully ignorant about them.
Thanks,
Sludgeguy


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 22, 2016)

Frame number struck on BB & recorded 1-27-1950... Seat is not original; probably had a torpedo type Delta headlamp, or, a Rocket Ray. Can't see the seat post bolt head for sure: needs to be 'D' shaped with AS inscribed. Otherwise looks very good! Gently do the WD-40 with '0000' steel wool; wash with soap and water and wax with good car wax, YOU will be surprised!


----------



## mongeese (Oct 22, 2016)

Yikes!  Steel wool not needed in my opinion. There are other methods - non aggresive or damaging.


----------



## derek novak (Oct 22, 2016)

Heck ! i want one of those funky fender things !! if you ever want to sell it let me know


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2016)

derek novak said:


> Heck ! i want one of those funky fender things !! if you ever want to sell it let me know



They are for sale on ebay all the time....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the tinker (Oct 22, 2016)

First off disassemble the entire bike.   Everything that originally had grease in it needs to be re-packed.
I have soaked the exact blue Schwinn[only a boy's model] in Oxalic acid and the result was amazing. The blue paint will not be adversly affected. There are many photos , etc. of Oxalic acid's results in the" restoration thread'.
The soak for that blue paint would be 4 to 5 hours in hot water mixed with the O.X. powder. Ace hardware sells it as Savogran Woodbleach. Just a light wash off with soap and water and wax and you are done. Do not soak the plated parts.
Easy as 1 2 3.
As far as the chrome fender tips, make sure the one you buy is the right width for you fender, as there are two sizes that I have seen....just a thought.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 22, 2016)

Would the 0000 steel wool and WD40 be okay for the plated parts?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 22, 2016)

I wanna see a pic of the "barn" it was found in


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 22, 2016)

Me too!  Without an "in situ" picture it's not a barn find.


----------



## morton (Oct 23, 2016)

sludgeguy said:


> Would the 0000 steel wool and WD40 be okay for the plated parts?




I make a watery paste using Barkeepers Friend and rub lightly at first with my finger, then with sponge.  Flush with water, dry, and wax.  Usually works wonders and much less chance of damage than steel wool.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Oct 23, 2016)

sludgeguy said:


> Would the 0000 steel wool and WD40 be okay for the plated parts?




I agree that the Oxalic Acid approach is also good... FOR Plated parts: Vinegar... up to 24 hour soak, brush with brass brush; soap and water, dry, and wax...


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry, only photo from in the barn. Thanks for the restoration tips.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 30, 2016)

Try Mothers or other metal polish.  It has a very slight abrasive. Just enough for an old paint job. Stay away from pin stripes.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Oct 31, 2016)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Me too!  Without an "in situ" picture it's not a barn find.




agreed, all "barn finds" must now sow a picture of the barn, a pic of the bike IN the barn, and the address of the barn so it can be located on google maps.......


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 31, 2016)

I bought this barn in 1995,I put bikes in it to age . Folks on the internet will never know my secret...Except for Paul from MA,He has been here before to buy a couple bikes.Proof,before and after pics of a bike.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 31, 2016)

bob the bike seller said:


> agreed, all "barn finds" must now sow a picture of the barn, a pic of the bike IN the barn, and the address of the barn so it can be located on google maps.......



I did, it was in a barn and a photo of IT in the BARN was attached to thread. Unless you did mean sow and not show. in which case I must admit no female hogs were in the barn...lol


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 1, 2016)

my 54 hornet , from original owner


----------

